# magpie <3



## linzy-pee (Feb 28, 2011)

anyone know where i can get a magpie legally?? =) :flrt:


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

What is the law on this kind of thing? I know someone who has a crow, but they just rescued it and never let it go.


----------



## Circe (Dec 31, 2008)

I believe (but may be wrong on this) that the law is that if you rescue a corvid then you are not allowed to release it back to the wild again, as one that is unafraid of humans can prove to be a menace.
I love these birds above all others and have kept a magpie which was given to me as a hatchling, rescued by a member of the public and passed to me as I was a countryside ranger at the time. I would put the bird as the most intelligent creature to have ever shared my living space. Also about the most destructive, lol.


----------



## linzy-pee (Feb 28, 2011)

i did rescue a magpie once but it never got used to us and was released when it was better, i also had a jackdaw from young and we didnt release him but he flew away one day and never came back =( are there magpie breeders i could get a chick off because id hate to take one from the wild? ive always thought it illegal to keep a wild bird, even if its rescued..??? dont know why!!


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

theoreticly (emphasis on that part) you can keep one if its captive bred and you have the paperwork to prove it. i think the laws a bit hazy around the letgalities of keeping an injured wild bird, far as im aware you have to be a licenced wildlife hospital to do it (of course people keep injured wild animals all the time, hell iv got an injured pigeon living in my shed as he cant fly). id love a raven so i have done a bit of research into this, and as far as i can tell its the same principle as me owning a barn owl (aka a native, protected species), you need an A10 and a captive breeding document and for the bird to be rung with its captive breeding number. just for christs sake dont loose the paperwork.

not sure where you'd find a magpie breeder but they must be someone somewhere. maybe try zoos or private collections?


----------



## linzy-pee (Feb 28, 2011)

thanks miss_ferret, i'll be looking into it =) 
i can't see the harm in helping an injured wild bird/animal, why the hell they hav restrictions on it i'll never understand!!! who would just let an animal die when they have the power to help???????
i found a dazed tawny owl last month who'd been hit by a car and helped him back to the wild after 3 days in my aivery, the feeling when he flew off was lovely =)


----------



## harrisrob (Dec 31, 2010)

It is actually illegal to release any pest or non native species once caught inc corvids, fox, rats, grey squirrels and mice except protected species.

miss ferret. You are right reguarding the a10 and all that but that is because it is a protected bird and a raven will set you back the best part of £1000


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi,

Been reading this thread with interest because of a fear/respect/obsession I have had from a young age with magpies.

I have seen some of the replies from people regarding the release of animals once they have been rehabilitated from injury/sickness/disease e.t.c. and although I do not doubt any of the statements, I am slightly confused.

Why is it illegal to return certain animals back to the wild? 

And how do resuce centers get away with it?

I watch a lot of T.V. programmes based on animal rescues and they always seem to return the animals back to the wild once they have recovered from whatever it was that took them to the centre in the first place?

Sorry to "linzy-pee" for hi-jacking your thread. This won't really be any help to you but I just thought I'd ask the question as there seem to be people on here who know the answers, lol.

Thanks and best regards,
Volly


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

harrisrob said:


> It is actually illegal to release any pest or non native species once caught inc corvids, fox, rats, grey squirrels and mice except protected species.
> 
> miss ferret. You are right reguarding the a10 and all that but that is because it is a protected bird and a raven will set you back the best part of £1000


its cant be that illegal when all these wildlife rescue places make programs about it and release all the species you talk about

they seamingly can get a license to release said species altho dont know how true it is


i have a pair of tawny owls here both wild rescues that cant be released and its fine as long as i know and they know where i got them from


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

harrisrob said:


> miss ferret. You are right reguarding the a10 and all that but that is because it is a protected bird and a raven will set you back the best part of £1000


i know, hence why i came to the conclusion that it'd be easier and cheeper to just keep going to look at the ones in the tower of london and at zoos :lol2:



volly said:


> Why is it illegal to return certain animals back to the wild?
> 
> And how do resuce centers get away with it?
> 
> I watch a lot of T.V. programmes based on animal rescues and they always seem to return the animals back to the wild once they have recovered from whatever it was that took them to the centre in the first place?


its illegal to return anything classed as a pest species back to the wild (so grey squirrels, wild rabbits etc) but perfectly legal to return anything native thats not on the list (owls and so on). i think most places get away with it through either not 'officialy' releasing pest species, i think they may be a time limit on how long they can be kept before its classed as a re-release, but im not sure. im also pretty sure that regarding rescues, its one of those laws that dosent see much action :lol2:


----------



## *michael* (Jan 14, 2011)

there is a magpie on Bird trader somewhere, but has a damaged wing so can't fly, I think it's up for re-home and they've had it 6months.
Also there is a red billed blue magpie pair on there


----------



## linzy-pee (Feb 28, 2011)

:lol2: dont worry about it volly im as interested as you on that issue!!
i had a look on birdtrader yesterday and couldnt find anything!!! just magpie ducks???? thanks michael, ill be looking again when my boss leaves the office :whistling2:
yeah i cant imagine the authorities getting involved in the re-release of pest species when they have more serious crimes to deal with, its a silly law anyway in my eyes!! 
£1000 for a raven? :gasp: well im glad im not after getting one of those!!


----------



## harrisrob (Dec 31, 2010)

Well that is one of the big arguments that hunting people like me have with the laws it quite clearly states that no pest or introduced animal may be released once caught yet the arsepca and various other 'charities' get away with it. For example city foxes caught or injured taken by one of these 'charities' then released in the middle of some country side with no idea how to sustain themselves as these foxes have never been out of a city and only know food comes from bins etc. 

linzy-pee; If you seriously want a magpie i will sort you one once the breeding season is here. I dont know where you are based so i may be to far from you but the offer is there. You will be best with a chick a few weeks old to hand raise as then it will be bonded to you.


----------



## linzy-pee (Feb 28, 2011)

can i ask how you intend to sort me one?? pm me if you want. im from newcastle so probs a million miles away from you but i do really want one. i do want a chick, but the dilema is i dont want to take a bird from the wild... its not fair =( yet its not fair that i cant have one !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Rescues can release non native animal back to the wild as special licenses are available to do so. Every time an animal needs to be released a new license is needed. Foxes dont need a license to do this as they are a native species just like badgers etc


----------



## loki (Sep 20, 2007)

harrisrob said:


> It is actually illegal to release any pest or non native species once caught inc corvids, fox, rats, grey squirrels and mice except protected species.


Sorry but your facts are a bit off here.

There is no such thing as a pest species in law. It IS illegal to release a non native species (which does include grey squirrels and brown rats) but it is not illegal to release native corvids or foxes. Even so it is possible to get a license to release some animals such as squirrels in some circumstances.

It is illegal to take a wild animal and keep it as a pet. It is legal to keep a wild animal which is injured and cannot be returned to the wild if that is the best decision for its welfare.

There's a very good reason why keeping wild animals is illegal. The clue is in the "wild" bit. The animals we generally keep as pets, such as cats and dogs, have been domesticated for thousands of years. Magpies have not. These are birds with a similar level of intelligence as parrots. Highly sociable birds still full of wild instinct. You take one from the wild, stick it in a cage with no other company and you end up with a miserable, damaged creature.

If you love magpies please admire them in the wild where they were meant to be.


----------



## harrisrob (Dec 31, 2010)

loki said:


> Sorry but your facts are a bit off here.
> 
> There is no such thing as a pest species in law. It IS illegal to release a non native species (which does include grey squirrels and brown rats) but it is not illegal to release native corvids or foxes. Even so it is possible to get a license to release some animals such as squirrels in some circumstances.
> 
> ...



Ok then i will find the written law if i can. Im telling you it is illegal to release pests back into the wild. I would like to know where you get your info from as your talking rubbish. So can you explain why people can and do keep magpies to use in larson traps and dont get any trouble over it if it is illegal. The law clearly states that to keep a magpie call bird it needs to have clean fresh water and food each day to meet legal requirments.


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

linzy-pee said:


> anyone know where i can get a magpie legally?? =) :flrt:


^^^ saint james park..???


----------



## linzy-pee (Feb 28, 2011)

SkinheadOi85 said:


> ^^^ saint james park..???


 LMAO, been there, there was none... 
and i am not just gonna stick the bird in a cage, im aware they need stimulation and playtime like any animal...


----------



## *michael* (Jan 14, 2011)

The red billed blues 
RED-BILLED BLUE MAGPIES for sale in Nottinghamshire :: Birdtrader

Various crovids 
corvids for sale for sale in Lincolnshire :: Birdtrader

Damaged magpie 
Free To Good Home for sale in Warwickshire :: Birdtrader

: victory:


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

loki said:


> Sorry but your facts are a bit off here.
> 
> There is no such thing as a pest species in law. It IS illegal to release a non native species (which does include grey squirrels and brown rats) but it is not illegal to release native corvids or foxes. Even so it is possible to get a license to release some animals such as squirrels in some circumstances.
> 
> ...


for the most part your info on the legalities is corect, I was hoping someone would get there eventualy! the one thing that slightly differs for magpies is under the general licence they along with most other corvids (exluding ravens and choughs) can be legaly taken from the wild for pest control purposes. this includes taking the young, eggs and nests, that would normaly be protected. this is obviously not recomended as corvids are highly inteligent, very high maininence pets that should not be taken on lightly. magpies, along with jackdaws and jays are captive bred ocasionaly in aviaries and are available for sale if you know where to look. I have and do keep several species of corvids and would not recomend them to anyone who could not give them the time and specilist attention they need. also, to anyone who remotly values their house or any of its contents! 

co-incidently, up until recently we had a Magpie (she was hand reared and had deformed feet so could not be released) called Loki.


----------

